# Seerosenblätter abschneiden? Zu wenig Platz?



## michi(72) (19. Juli 2008)

Hey und guten Morgen  
ich weiß nicht, ob meine Seerose __ Froebeli (soll eine sein) in ihrem Mini noch genügend Platz hat. Sie hat schon sehr viele Blätter bekommen. Kann ich, damit sie wieder mehr Platz hat, Blätter abschneiden?  Oder nimmt sie es mir dann sehr übel und verabschiedet sich dann?  Das will ich natürlich nicht!  Ich meine, so etwas in diese Richtung hier schon einmal gelesen zu haben. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand Bescheid und kann mir etwas dazu sagen. 
Vielen dank schon einmal.  
Einen schönen Tag noch und ein schönes Wochenende auch wenn das Wetter  ist.
Lieben Gruß 
Michi

Foto


----------



## Silke (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter abschneiden? Zu wenig Platz?*

Hallo,
ein paar Blätter kannst du schon abschneiden. Das hat meine jedenfalls verkraftet. Am besten sind dann die ältesten äußeren, die sterben sowieso als nächstes ab.


----------



## michi(72) (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter abschneiden? Zu wenig Platz?*

Hallo Silke,
ich danke Dir für Deine Hilfe.    Dann gehe ich doch gleich mal ran. 
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------

